# Kinco/Smith gloves



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

new for 20/21 Kinco and Smith have a Lobster style mitten/glove ? coming out this year, they will be sold through Smith hopefully they’ll be around the sub $50 mark Kinco’s are known for


----------

